# At What Age Were You Most Attractive?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

At what age do you think you were the most attractive?


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

12-14


----------



## 3r10n (Aug 29, 2014)

I think right now. 20.
Let's just called it i'm at my "least-ugly" right now.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

better looking yesterday, smarter tomorrow. I guess I was in my best shape in my early 20s, though I think I am more comfortable with myself now.


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

maybe now,butt to be honest i was a cute kid


----------



## Skyzz (Oct 15, 2015)

Like...now. I'm no where near a model, I was just a troll child.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

When I was still in heaven. I was all light.


----------



## Unnecessary (Nov 16, 2013)

When I was a kid I was a little too fat, right now I'm a total babe.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I've never been attractive.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

tehuti88 said:


> I've never been attractive.


Same


----------



## Potato Girl (Jul 22, 2013)

I was cute as a baby and god I hope I havent peaked yet. I'm still waiting for puberty to make me hot


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

raenic said:


> I was cute as a baby and god I hope I havent peaked yet. I'm still waiting for puberty to make me hot


Yeah.. Baby kittens are adorable..I don't know about cat puberty though. Lol!!


----------



## Potato Girl (Jul 22, 2013)

Aphotic Apathy said:


> Yeah.. Baby kittens are adorable..I don't know about cat puberty though. Lol!!


stalking cats is illegal too you know


----------



## comoas (Sep 27, 2015)

right now, i can say i'm attractive, idk, the only persons that say i'm cute are my grandma and my parents thats all


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I'd say now if I lived in an alternate timeline where my fiancee didn't die and I didn't have insomnia for 2 years and was eating better and working out consistently. Because of the insomnia for 2 years I would say a couple years ago I probably looked a little better, but I don't crack mirrors yet.


----------



## Curtis4killer (Nov 25, 2015)

I'd say around 15 to 16... mainly cause my skin was a lot better (I still had my baby smooth skin, lol)


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I am a fine wine.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I dunno. I kind of liked how I looked when I was 22/23 (in the face), but I think my nose looks a little better now than it did then (it's a little more refined). I guess my hair looks better now, too. I think I've come to realize long hair looks better on me than short.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

12-22. I even had the hottest girl in school like me when I was 14-15. I was too stupid to realize that and never made a move. As my attractiveness started to fade that when I finally started getting the girl...ain't that a b!


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

lol good one OP


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

raenic said:


> stalking cats is illegal too you know


Well... You're not a cat right now.. Are you?


----------



## Potato Girl (Jul 22, 2013)

Aphotic Apathy said:


> Well... You're not a cat right now.. Are you?


stalking humans is still kind of illegal too!


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

When I got braces which was in 2011, & then got them removed, last year; but I still think I'm average looking though, but I'm just happy that I have straight teeth:grin2:


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

raenic said:


> stalking humans is still kind of illegal too!


Out there in the outback it is? I doubt it. Come here kitty kitty lol.


----------



## Potato Girl (Jul 22, 2013)

Aphotic Apathy said:


> Out there in the outback it is? I doubt it. Come here kitty kitty lol.


ill sic my kangaroo and spider friends on you buddy #fightme


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Now.


----------



## hickool (Jun 19, 2009)

probably 16


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

I don't know. I haven't reached that age yet.


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm haven't peaked yet, if I was a cutie in my early mid-20's, I'm gonna be hot in my early-mid 30's, lol.:whip


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Well I hated how I looked when I was in my teens, 20's and 30's and 40's. Probably a little better now but would never say that attractive ever.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Never been hot or attractive (as in having a nice personality), but when I was a kid some grown ups would comment that I was so cute and would pinch the cheeks on my face. That's as close as I've gotten lol


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

raenic said:


> I was cute as a baby and god I hope I havent peaked yet. I'm still waiting for puberty to make me hot


If that's you in the picture you aren't ugly, you are good looking.

I guess I might've looked better as a kid, in a cute kid way. But in terms of actual attraction maybe more recently, though I'm not exactly handsome. I don't exactly try to dress up or anything though.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Telliblah said:


> lol good one OP


meow is pretty sexy


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Joe said:


> meow is pretty sexy


why, joe!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

13, 16, 21 & 22 seemed to be my magnetic age. Idk. I'll say 21/22, though. That's when some actually made me feel sexy. Sounds late, but yea.


----------



## RiversBetweenUs (Nov 22, 2015)

Now. I was bit of a geek when I was younger. I wasn't good at making myself look nice. My mother even pointed out how much of a bum I looked, and she was right. 

I'm not as depressed as I was back then, so I take better care of myself. I'm 29 now. As I get older, I feel better and better about myself.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I think my looks improve with time. I used to not get noticed and even called ugly a couple times in school. Nowadays I get comments saying I look like a model and "beautiful." I think it's because my skin is finally clear and I have the money to dress better and take care of myself to look my best.


----------



## JTHearts (Nov 4, 2015)

Right now, honestly. I don't think I'm attractive now, but you should have seen me as a kid. I was like the ugliest kid ever.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I'd say my junior year in high school so 16 and 17. 

I had filled out at the end of my sophmore year so I was thin but not super skinny and I still had a young looking face which matched with my shortness and younger looking body. I'd say I was cutest at this age. Not to mention I also had several girls interested in me at this age. It's just too bad I was very quiet and scared ****less of women and was depressed for most of my junior year otherwise I definitely would have had my first gf at this age no doubt about it. There were some girls who were clearly interested.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

When I was a baby.

Ages 1 - 3.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I'd honestly say now, and I seem to be getting better looking by the year considering I've always been a bit baby faced and my face is slowly maturing more. However, for whatever reason I cannot understand, I got the most attention BY FAR when I was about 15, even though I had a dreadful haircut, wore glasses (not saying glasses are a bad thing, but they don't suit me) and dressed in baggy old clothes. I was also much more shy and socially awkward then. I have no damn explanation.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Today, for today my hair sits perfectly on my head.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

I looked pretty damn good in my ultrasound pics.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Maybe when I was a little kid. I guess I was cute, before the depression kicked in.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Right now. I was ugly as a teen, but a late bloomer and didn't actually start looking like a girl until college.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

11-13, and then I got really ugly. I blame sleep deprivation and piss skin.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't think I've hit it yet.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

Barring a baby, I think I looked my best when I was probably around 19 or 20. My waistline was several inches smaller (despite having exactly the same eating/exercise habits). I think I was fairly average looking back then and certainly had a better body. I had some decent clothes too. 

From about 23/24, I started to gain weight out of nowhere and my hair right on the top of my head began to thin out. I now have a notable thin patch on top, which someone at work took the mick out of only last week...


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

27. My skin was firmer and didn't get as oily. Plus I was pretty close my ideal weight.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Probably when I was a kid. That's the only time in my life that I had girls literally fighting over me. Though I'm probably the opposite of those little butterfly people that become attractive after middle school/high school. Who even knows anymore. I think I look weird now.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I started receiving attention from the opposite sex at the age of 17. So I'm going to go with 17 years old.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Exactly right now.

Perfection.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Well between the ages of 11 and 13 two girls told me that I was cute so I would say then. Unless it was as a joke then maybe never. 

Definitely wouldn't have been after that age.


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

17


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

17


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

17 it was a wonderful year for a short period of time.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

19


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I need someone to say that to me. I don't fancy myself. I ain't androgynous*

Mirror doesn't tell me any story

My pride is in who I was at 4. What I knew. Everyone agreed.

17, 18, 19, 21... same person. Great life. Nothing's changed except how evil people have treated me. Not enough chance to find people like me.

I did. All went well with all girlfriends & employers! Nothing lasts forever. Chances are drying up. Drifting away from an ideal mindset of academic people
aware of the world. Odd truth is what came out of my mouth was attractive everyone cos I'm different to mainsteam, inspiring what to do, where, how to think - loads of serious heavyweight soundsystems across €urope and UK during my top office occupation, keeping all balanced, until luck dropped away a bit after age 30... the number of years clocked doesn't matter - like a car - what happens at the moment. Luck is the biggest factor. I train my body. Only asset left. Opinionated.

Will be 40 in summer. I'm fittest ever. I move quick in a slow world.

But I'm lagging behind phonedelicious delicatessen world star-spangled cult of pop music & giggling. People are still toddlers at every age.

I never bounced around screaming big *"HELLO!" how 'R' Yoouuu*

I just said: Look at this. Hardcore. Dark. Try it... kit. Music. Chemicals. √


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

When I was a baby. I was a hideous child and teenager and now.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Probably early 20s. Or even now if I drop some bodyfat %.


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

22-23

I was literally stopping cars on the street, and men would come kiss my hand. lol. I've had my fun.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

19-20


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I've never been attractive,but I was decent looking in my early twenties and from 26-29. Right now I'm just chubby,but trying to loose weight and exercise.

I've always felt more attractive when I'm slim. Right now I feel like I can't wear nice clothes because it doesn't sit right on my body. My face is another story,but can't do much about my features so I've always relied on other things than how I look.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Right now.It's also funny how many comments I get on the street about looking very young. I don't even get mad about it anymore. I'm climbing on up in my 20s...and will use that to my advantage when I hit 25+.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

In my twenties into my mid-30s. Although I can typically hide the stress in my facial expressions, I think that it now shows in one way or another.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I was pretty butt ugly as an early teenager. The early teen years is an ugly stage for a lot of guys because at this stage you've lost the pre-prebrecent look yet you're not developed enough to look like a full fledged adult. As a result if you're like most guys, you'll look pretty ugly when you're 13-15.


----------



## nordision (Jun 22, 2015)

14 for 13-14 girls of course, I had emo style and most of the little girls considered me attractive because of that, they used to admire my emo hair and my clothes.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Now but that's because I have a little more confidence than I ever have in my whole life. Although I wish me now could go back to high school lol I wouldn't have gotten picked on much


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

In my mid to late 40's.


----------



## NoDak81 (Oct 26, 2015)

I was in really good shape in high school but got zero attention from girls. I must have looked okay in college as I did date. Since then I've gotten fat, bald, and gray.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

When I was 19. I had a tight lil figure.

I gotta get back in shape, fml.


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

I dont think I ever was. Every time, I had to initiate the friendships. If not, nobody ever knew I existed.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

2


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

About 13 - 14 apparently. 

Unfortunately that was also the age I was most terrified of girls. Damn you universe!


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

I'm going to say 19-23. That was when I got the most attention from girls (although they were all younger, because I looked so young, still do). I think I am ok now but slowly starting to go downhill lol...


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

At 1


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

meepie said:


> At 1


Yeah. Girls would just pick us up, cuddle and kiss and play with us.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

[email protected] 

I'm nowhere near peaking though. I will probably continually look better year after year. Once my teenage looking face goes away, I'm set.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

In a future age, when they retrieve my brain from the cryovat and implant it in a new body of my own design.

Still debating about the tentacles.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Probably as a baby. I think I was a good looking baby. My looks went downhill when I reached maybe 4/5. My early to mid teenage years were also not that great. I think I became more attractive around 19 and haven't changed all that much since then. I still look very young, so may not have peaked yet.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I hope I reach a point where I look my best ever in my 30s. I've seen a lot of people who look(ed) better in their 30s than they did in their 20s.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

You know you're ****ed when you peak at 11.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

I've said this before, but I repeat myself all the time, so I don't care.
I haven't reached that age yet.


----------



## Ashley123 (Aug 2, 2012)

I think around 17.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I think at least physically, I look better than iv'e ever been and i'm definitely stronger than iv'e ever been. At 22, i'm old enough to work out and get an athletic body and still young enough so that my metabolism is still sky high and I don't build any fat. 


I'm probably around my peak right now, not necessarily attractiveness wise but fitness wise i'm definitely close.


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

That would be when I'm dead. Because the only thing I am sure to attract are maggots and other scavengers that feast on human flesh :cry


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Eternal Solitude said:


> That would be when I'm dead. Because the only thing I am sure to attract are maggots and other scavengers that feast on human flesh :cry


You worked your avatar in quite nicely there. 










Nausicaa approves of your pro-insect attitude!

ETA: Also, that seems a little harsh. :/


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

senkora said:


> ETA: Also, that seems a little harsh. :/












Thank you for your sympathies. I am working on accepting myself the way I am, but there are days when I feel like Mr. Pendragon ^ :smile2:


----------



## QueenEtna (Aug 15, 2017)

When I was 12 probably


----------



## Scentient (Jan 10, 2017)

20-21


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

:lol

I was never conventionally attractive. And although I may have had some secret admirers from time to time, I was usually not aware of them. And if I was, it just seemed utterly preposterous to me that anyone could possibly look at me and see anything attractive. It was hard to take them seriously.

I guess I would say I was about as attractive as I'll ever be when I was about 28.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

0-now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

I was pretty cute when I was a kid tbh. It's all gone downhill unfortunately :|.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm definitely over the hill. I can't seem to gain back the weight I worked hard to gain at about 22 and I look way too thin. My hair is turning ****ty too. Oh well.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Never was or will be*

across the spectrum

I did make people laugh

parents cause offspring to fail
same carbon footprint


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I was a cute kid, probably up until I was 13 when I hit puberty. 

I was cute as a 16 year old. Sadly I don't have a lot of pictures of myself during that time period.

Even though i'm the same weight as I was at 16, I definitely look more defined and muscular and iv'e definitely gotten stronger. I haven't really gotten more attractive though, lol.


----------



## caramelapple23 (Nov 17, 2017)

I was probably the most attractive at ages 22-26, when I dieted and exercised and lost a LOT of weight. I kept it off for a while. A few pounds creeped back on at age 24, but my boyfriend (future husband) didn't mind. I got married at 26, and gained back the weight with my first child at 28.

I lost the weight again at age 30, and kept most of it off until my last pregnancy at 36. So from 30-36 I'd say I was just as attractive as as in my early 20's. Besides being at a healthy weight, I dressed much better than I did in my 20's. (I wore a lot of flannel shirts and frumpy clothes then, even when I had a nice figure!) My favorite pic of myself was a family photo taken when I was 34. I was wearing a red dress, had my hair long, wore makeup, contact lenses, etc. People always compliment that photo. "you look beautiful" etc. It makes me feel bad, because that was 12 years ago and I know I don't look like that anymore, since I put the weight back on. 

I was a cute kid at ages 0-7, but then I became very chubby in elementary school and was teased about it. It continued through high school, even though I lost a lot of weight sophomore year. Looking back I was decently cute at ages 15 and 16- the ages I was normal-weight, but there were so many other girls much prettier than me who didn't have to wear glasses. So I was 'average' as a teenager.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Right now lolololokokolokok


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

18/19.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

Actually, I think I was most attractive in summer this year. I was more muscular from physical work and had a tan from doing fieldwork abroad.


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

Back when I was starving.


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

When I was 12, this was the only time that a girl had a crush on me


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

xxDark Horse said:


> At what age do you think you were the most attractive?


me...NEVER....unfortunately genetics did not favor me at all , nor did i take care of myself... always been overweight... and now at 34 yrs old is a bit to late to try and slim down, which i have tried and failed multiple times


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

All ages. 

I have been told I was 'very hot' when I was younger...like 17-21 years. Does that mean I am not 'very hot' now? I don't know. I just need to cut down on drinking beer and get back into working out and it wouldn't be too difficult to get my midsection back in check, which is the only slight miscue. My face hasn't changed much...except for grey-tinted beard, a look which some people prefer anyways. 

So long story short, I've always thought I was very attractive. And if I'm actually NOT, I'd probably not believe people who told me that.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

before i was conceived.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

6-7. I wasn't a great-looking kid but that was before all the mental illness bull****, and before morbid obesity. And the only time a girl actually reciprocated my interest.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

When I was a few months old. My skin was so smooth and flawless. Like a baby's skin. :b


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

i've looked the same for a while lol, but now i'm gaining more confidence so probably now


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Never, once a monster always a monster.


----------



## Anthony L (Nov 13, 2017)

Interesting question. For me I am sure it was around 10 years old.

Anyways I feel like in the future might be even more attractive if I keep taking good care of myself. I am 25 now btw


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

i hit my peak probably within the last 6 months. It's just going to go downhill from here, unless I exercise like crazy and get super fit. Or an interesting love life. Either way, chances are slim. Meaning I'll look like a goblin next year


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I was cute until I was 13. I kind of got ugly. 

A lot of men, their bodies develop and they get taller in their teen years but that never happened to me. I stopped growing prematurely. My face changes but my body always stays the same. so I look like a man on a little kid's body.

Look on the bright side, I never have to worry about getting fat.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

23. I worked out a lot back then.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Now. Oh, I thought you said fattest.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

There were a few hours in my early 30s when I no longer looked like a pimply-faced emaciated teenager, before I started looking middle aged.



coeur_brise said:


> i hit my peak probably within the last 6 months. It's just going to go downhill from here, unless I exercise like crazy and get super fit. Or an interesting love life. Either way, chances are slim. Meaning I'll look like a goblin next year


I bet you'll still be a cute goblin.


----------



## DSusan (Nov 19, 2017)

I am even today hahaha


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Probably right now. I really needed to put on some weight and only managed to do so this year. I also think I'm better off having grown a beard the past few years. The receding hairline kinda sucks, though.


----------



## A River In Norway (Oct 19, 2017)

16


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i just started to bald. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/you-are-less-beautiful-than-you-think/


----------



## teuton (May 31, 2010)

I think I look the best now at 30, but I also take care of myself more now and also my fit level is at highest.

I kinda have a baby face, so now with a bit of masculinity and bit of beard people take me more in consideration I guess.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

In about 5 weeks. Or, next time round, 6 months.



KurdishFella said:


> https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/you-are-less-beautiful-than-you-think/


lol why are you still posting this **** link?


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

when i'm 80


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> In about 5 weeks. Or, next time round, 6 months.
> 
> lol why are you still posting this **** link?


because its impossible to answer the question what age were you the most attractive because everyone sees themselves 10x more attractive than they really are. arent you the dude that uses steroids btw and claim natural?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

KurdishFella said:


> because its impossible to answer the question what age were you the most attractive because everyone sees themselves 10x more attractive than they really are.


Are you kidding? On a mental health site where tonnes of people have BDD, which is literally a condition where people think they are uglier than they are? Your article doesn't make sense here.

And people can tell the age they are the most attractive, by how others react, the age you are most attractive doesn't even suggest you have to be attractive at all!



KurdishFella said:


> arent you the dude that uses steroids btw and claim natural?


No, that wouldn't be me lol.

I am the guy who used to be over 350lbs and looked like **** and lost 150lbs and now looks pretty good and obviously gets more attention from women so can say I am currently the most attractive I have ever been.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> No, that wouldn't be me lol.
> 
> I am the guy who used to be over 350lbs and looked like **** and lost 150lbs and now looks pretty good and obviously gets more attention from women so can say I am currently the most attractive I have ever been.


https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/you-are-less-beautiful-than-you-think/


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

KurdishFella said:


> https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/you-are-less-beautiful-than-you-think/


Yeh, did you not listen? Obviously someone who lost 150lbs is going to be more attractive in their thinner state.

That concept isn't difficult.

Its like:

Bob: damn, this apple is greener than most apples
Kurdishfella: all apples are less green than you think, see this study
Bob: yeh, but you can clearly compare it to other apples
Kurdishfella: look at this study which shows apples are less green than you think
Bob: /sigh.

Anyway, why are you so keen on wanting people to believe they are less attractive than they are? It's a really weird thing to do on a site where a lot of people have appearance issues. And you have been posting that for over a year or something now.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> Yeh, did you not listen? Obviously someone who lost 150lbs is going to be more attractive in their thinner state.
> 
> That concept isn't difficult.
> 
> Anyway, why are you so keen on wanting people to believe they are less attractive than they are? It's a really weird thing to do on a site where a lot of people have appearance issues. And you have been posting that for over a year or something now.


some people find overweight people more attractive its an personal preference. 
if they have apperance issues then why are most comments here rating themselves above average lmao. 
I dont know why you always gotta open your mouth I simply linked a study that proves people see themselves more attractive than they really are.
thats why this thread doesent make sense. not much more to it.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

KurdishFella said:


> some people find overweight people more attractive its an personal preference.


But the majority preference is for non overweight people, obviously.



KurdishFella said:


> if they have apperance issues then why are most comments here rating themselves above average lmao.


Pretty sure that is your own bias. If you look in the frustration forum people are always down about their looks. Lots of comments about people afraid to post their pics etc because they say they feel unattractive. You are seeing what you want to see.

Quite simply, the issue here is your own confirmation bias.



KurdishFella said:


> I dont know why you always gotta open your mouth I simply linked a study that proves people see themselves more attractive than they really are.
> thats why this thread doesent make sense. not much more to it.


Because your study makes no sense in this demographic. People with mental health issues, depression and BDD obviously don't think they are more attractive than they are. Sure some people here might, but your study just doesn't apply here to the majority, nor does it make sense in this thread which is about _comparing your attractiveness at different times_

Fundamentally though, I opened my mouth, because making people on a mental health site feel worse about themselves is a crappy thing to do /shrug


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

KurdishFella said:


> because its impossible to answer the question what age were you the most attractive because everyone sees themselves 10x more attractive than they really are. arent you the dude that uses steroids btw and claim natural?


Lol, if I'm seeing myself as 10x more attractive than I am, I must be an ogre or something.

I don't think this applies always. People who have a very low opinion of themselves doesn't rate themselves as being more attractive than they are.

Sent fra min HTC One M9 via Tapatalk


----------



## Losti (Aug 23, 2012)

teuton said:


> I think I look the best now at 30, but I also take care of myself more now and also my fit level is at highest.
> 
> I kinda have a baby face, so now with a bit of masculinity and bit of beard people take me more in consideration I guess.


Dead-on same experience, only I'm about to turn 28. Would have generally thought appearances go downhill from 25 but not necessarily for say the un-fit who make life changes OR maybe just late-bloomer or baby-faced people.


----------



## Erroll (Jan 18, 2016)

I get better-looking every day.
I can hardly wait until tomorrow!


----------



## spotlessmind90 (Dec 29, 2016)

Approximately 1057 days ago.


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

All throughout high school and early college I was pretty good looking but now I’m bleh. Below average for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cami99 (Dec 3, 2017)

16/17


----------



## GibberingMaw (Jul 3, 2017)

-1.

I didn't exist yet.


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

I look my best right now, but I think I'm going to peak in about 5 or 6 years when I hit 30 or 31.


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

Right now I feel like I'm at my best. I've been taking better care of myself and building muscle. Hopefully things continue in that direction over the coming years.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Ah man, I was so attractive @25. I think 2015 was my best year with Prozac and dating, 2013-2014 sucked and so did 2016. 2017 was kinda nice but not sure entirely.


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

I feel like I'm getting worse and worse with years.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Around 20. It's all downhill from there.


----------



## usrnm (Aug 14, 2017)

20-23


----------



## quietRiot10 (Jan 25, 2016)

At around 17.


----------



## sdm92 (Dec 2, 2013)

I just look like a more tired version of when I was 18.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Like wine, I get better with age. 

I workout a lot nowadays, probably too much. Muscles are starting to show and I'm healthier than I've ever been. Face needs a bit of needlework though.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Right now. 

More muscle, better style.

I might as well go back to being super-skinny twig with a bunch of acne Pizza Face, though.


----------



## Welliwonder (Feb 26, 2017)

Haven’t earned that achievement. Gimme another year or two.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

18. Men are lucky, they get better with age (in my opinion). Women are like reverse.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I'd like to hope I'm getting better with age. If the past is any measure, then things aren't looking too promising :lol


----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

The age I am right now...


----------



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

It's hard for me to know, because I've always had rather low self-esteem. But based on the attention I sometimes get these days, I'm probably at that stage now.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

its at least 50% dependant on the people around you... i never really surrounded myself with people that liked me. i guess when i was in a relationship was when someone was the most attracted to me, otherwise they probably wouldn't have been with me. my happiest relationship ended like 3 years ago. so around 28-30. plus i had some friends at that time too. i felt loved and therefore attractive until she said she didn't love me anymore.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

It probably depends on who you're asking ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 
My boyfriend says he thinks I look better now compared to pictures of myself when I was younger, but that's not how I personally feel :lol I think other people are more likely to appreciate "signs of having lived a life" than we do ourselves. Change is scary.


----------



## misumena (Oct 18, 2017)

I'd say 13. Had the most beautiful china white skin. Grrrr....then hormones, antidepressant side effects, and stress had their way with me. By 14 1/2 it was all over  

Interesting question. I wonder how those closest to me would answer....


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

misumena said:


> Interesting question. I wonder how those closest to me would answer....


They'd probably lie

It's better to ask random people on the internet because they're less likely to be biased.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I was pretty cute as a 16 year old during my junior year of high school, I think. I had several girls throughout the semester try to talk to me and even ask me out. But I was so shy and pretty much had no idea how to talk to women let alone date so it never got anywhere.

I got uglier as I got older and that's partially because I stopped growing prematurely so as a result i'm unusually short and skinny and I eventually lost my smooth skin and baby face so now I look like a grown man on a little kids body. 

I think I will look better when my metabolism starts to slow down a little bit and then it will be a lot easier to put on weight and muscle. That way, I won't have to eat poop loads just to even gain a pound.


----------



## Delicious yams (Jan 1, 2018)

The ladies wouldn't leave me alone when I was 12. Does that count? Puberty hit me like a meteor and nobody has asked me out since.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

Still waiting...


----------



## namaste34 (Jul 30, 2015)

xxDark Horse said:


> At what age do you think you were the most attractive?


Oh from 18 until now 
I'm turning 21 soon btw. When i was a younger teenager, I wasn't really that attractive (judging from photos...). But now, many people tell me I look pretty. -_- It makes me uncomfortable, but bleh.
Plus I have more guys asking me out now than before.
(I do not mean to brag ...)


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Never.


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Early 20s - 21,22,23


----------

